# motor makes noice but plow wont move



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

i just bought a used 8ft minute mount2 and went to use it but everytime i pressed left on my fishstick the blade would jerk right. Also when i would press up i had to tap the button to get it to move. Now i got no movement at all but i can hear the solanoid and motor going. Any help would be appreciated. My guess is bad fish stic....


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

You should check the connections out on the plow and truck if you have a bad connection plow wont move. This happened to me it wasn,t the joy stick check plug connections and grounds


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Check the fluild levels....


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

fluids good.... would the motor still kick on with a bad connection? thanks


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

motor will kick but relays wont let fluid move


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Try running a jumper cable to the pump for an extra ground. If the same issue persists check for power at the pump and at the actuators when the buttons are depressed. Is this a used plow just installed??


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

yes used plow that i just good put on. The whole problem at first was when i hit my angle left button the plow went right about half way and abruptly stop. Then after I opened the fish stick to check the wires i only hear the motor and solanoid kicking in, no movement.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

You can check power at solenoids when joy stick turn to each direction with test lite once again check front plugs clean them with sand paper check female ends and you mite be able to squese them with pliers and use di electric grease in them . This happened to me last year just bad connection at plugs


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

ok ill try messing with the plugs tommorow, the grounds have some rust on them so that could be it. I just dont know why the plow when working went right even when hitting left button. Thanks for the help


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

Good luck I have work to do on my trucks also .waiting for the green stuff to fall$$$$$$ Also you can go on fisher site and go to tech site they have all diagrams for plowsand tech advice


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The backward movement is caused by fluid being pumped through the system but the internal valaves not moving to the correct position in respect to the button pressed. Every pump has a netral flow position and yours is to the left. Recheck the wires at the plugs for power when activated through the handheld. A wire diagram with colour codes will help wonders.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the respones, i am just going to throw it on a trailer and bring it to my mechanic friday. I might as well just get it fixed right and also have him check over everything. The last thing i want is the plow sh*^ing the bed 5 minutes into the first storm... if it ever snows


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

ok so i put a whole new pump motor assembly on the plow and when i went to use it the same damn thing happened. motor activates but blade wont move. the first time hit up it moved right to left but then nothing at all. could it be solanoid even though its clicking? or controller?


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

If I remember correctly you bought a used plow. There is a 2 and 3 wire hook up go to fisher site to make sure you have the right wiring for your plow.Do you have a joy stick or hand held controler .Their wiring is differant.There is a 7 plug harnes 9 plug and I think 11 plug.Try swapping joy stick with a friend to see if that works.deffinantly check grounds there is one at motor for battery and one for solenoids on motor.tribble check connections at plugs.You may be able to call Fredericks in Norwell ma and ask for Bruce he is good and helpfull. Is this mm 1 or2 You could have a module problem


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Did you replace the whole pump, or just the electric motor?


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

I replaced the whole pump motor assembly. I have a fish stic controller. when i bought the plow it came with all the wiring and controls so everything should be compatabile. I just put a brand new solanoid in and same thing so no im thinking its a bad fish stic or truckside plug. If the fish stic is bad can it still send power to the motor but not the pump? thanks


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

When you hit the joy stick it powers the motor solenoid under the hood thats waht powers the motor .It also powers the solenoids outside where the hoses connect.Is this mm1 or 2.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

My thought was that the pump pickup tube in the reservoir fell off. It's a pretty common problem. But if you replaced the ENTIRE pump, I guess that's not the culprit. Still not real clear as to whether you replaced the whole unit...


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

is this a2 plug or 3 plug set up a 3 or 4 port module


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

yes i replaced the whole unit, and its a 3 plug. When i first hooked the new pump and motor unit up the plow moved left but only left, and then i got no movement at all after that. Its obviously not the pump, motor or coils because thats all been replaced. Not the solenoid, fuses are all new... so all i can think is the fish stic or truckside plug.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

Is this an insta act pump check out this site http://www.fishersnowplows.com/pdf/21935_120098.pdf Go to diagnostics page 35 I think and down


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Could be the truckside harness. The pins and/or wires can get broken at the connector from bending and twisting when you unplug them. A test light at the coils, then at the connector will help you out.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

its a mm2 and not sure on the module


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

insta act pump


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

do you know if the valve coils are magnetizing. yes or no.
do you know if the valves all shift. yes or no.
you say pump motor. did you replace the hydraulic pump, or the electric motor only?
you say the whole unit. does this mean you bought a whole power unit. $1000.00 worth?

you need to be very specific if you want to fix this.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

yes i bought the whole power unit it was $900 so im almost positive there is nothing wrong with the coils. Tommorow i will get a test light on them so i can see if im getting power to the coils.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you would have been more detailed from the beginning these guys could have saved you much money. Because it's your controller that is bad....


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

BB.....that headgear FLYS now , thanks


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well i took my old power unit up to my mechanic to have him look at it he said the motor was completly gone and the pump had very little life left in it so i decided to spend the money and get one that will last and give me no problems. Im going to try and borrow another fish stic and test it out on my truck.... im thinking the controller is activating the solanoid under the hood but not the coils.
thanks for all the help


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mansf123;868391 said:


> Well i took my old power unit up to my mechanic to have him look at it he said the motor was completly gone and the pump had very little life left in it so i decided to spend the money and get one that will last and give me no problems. Im going to try and borrow another fish stic and test it out on my truck.... im thinking the controller is activating the solanoid under the hood but not the coils.
> thanks for all the help


A shady tree mechanic or a plow dealer? This is when we need the brick wall smile....


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

That web site I sent you shows you how to test joystick .I also talked to some people today and you may have stuck valves in the hydralics .Thyat fisher site shows you what to do


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Stuck valves in his old pump, & his brand new unit.....? I don't even have that bad of luck.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

Was your old plow a insta act because if it wasn't I was told the wiring is differant than the old nstyle I think you would have to get new harness for truck go to web site and see what part number you need and check your trucks to see if it is correct.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah i dont think the valves are stuck because i just bought another unit. This is my first plow and i already wanna shoot myself dealing with this thing. Im having my buddy hook his truck up to the plow so i can elimate any the plow as a problem, then i can use his fish stick on my truck and see what happens.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

bad controller.


----------

